# Toll tag - Pont de Normandie



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 16, 2016)

Does the Toll Tag work at Pont de Normandie or do all vehicles have to stop and pay the Booth attendants?

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## carol (Dec 16, 2016)

As someone who travels alone I've thought about it for the convenience, even though I don't use many tolls. Is it worth it?


----------



## carol (Dec 16, 2016)

***** said:


> Yes!



That's a resounding answer! Maybe I should look into it for my Spain trip ...


----------



## mark61 (Dec 16, 2016)

carol said:


> That's a resounding answer! Maybe I should look into it for my Spain trip ...




Wheres your sense of adventure. Holding up the traffic while you sort out all the small coins and then walk round van is half the fun.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 16, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Wheres your sense of adventure. Holding up the traffic while you sort out all the small coins and then walk round van is half the fun.



Certainly there's some satisfaction in hearing Johnny Foreigner press his horn continuously, hear him shout abuse and see his raised finger/s while you try to find the correct change as he becomes more and more exasperated as you try to pay for the Toll road journey you've just done.

But weigh that up with you having to get out of your vehicle, the wind is howling and despite being undercover the rain somehow still beats against you, and leaving the warm cab to fertle about for cash or card in your pockets or purse and find to your dismay you've suddenly got cramp in your leg as you struggle in and out of the vehicle.

With a Tag there's no more winding windows down, pulling mirrors in, lining up exactly opposite the ticket machine, unlocking seat belt, struggle to find where you put the Credit/Debit Card, sort out which unfamiliar Euro coins you have available, remember to take ticket and Credit/Debit card, wind up window, wind it down again to push back wing mirror, wind it up again, fasten seat belt and give a deep sigh as you remember there's another Toll booth a few kilometres down the road where you'll  to go through the same procedure again.

For a small amount of financial outlay you can purchase a Toll Tag and smugly sit there in comfort as you fly through the Toll booths to be ahead of those aggressive drivers who passed you a few miles up the road.

Toll Tags? – I've found they're the best thing since sliced bread if I use the Toll roads.

If you don't use the Toll roads then life is simpler but usually the journey is longer in time.

Your choice!

Here's one I did earlier …....

[video=youtube_share;zRosz3EPtGM]https://youtu.be/zRosz3EPtGM[/video]


----------



## mark61 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, I was joking 

Driven through France a fair few times on my own and have the peage well sorted. Luckily enough I can cross over to passenger side in cab without getting out, ticket is clipped on dashboard, credit card out of pocket before hand. Can get through faster then half the locals, 
Still, I'll probably get a Tag for next year, it does make sense.

Love your videos BTW, just makes me want to get in my van and go. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 16, 2016)

Have used the Sanef toll transponder for 4 years and it does work on the Pont de Normandie now. Have found it convenient to use especially when last year the passenger window motor packed up!! Only on on occasion has it not triggered the barrier and soon put right via the Help button.


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 16, 2016)

Another suggestion that comes to mind if using a tag is not move too close to a pick up truck or low backed vehicle e.g. sports car at the Montpellier toll booths. Last year I impatiently moved up closely behind a pickup truck and my tag triggered the barrier arm before he paid. The truck roared off being his lucky day and I was unable to move on. Spoke via help button and was basically left with option only of paying by credit card and claiming back. Was about €35 and took an age for them to find the double payment and repay. Apart from that it is a great way to travel reducing time at booths


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 16, 2016)

*Cash  for tolls*

I find it gives my wife, passenger, a useful task, we chuck all the coins in the cup holder and she counts them all up as we travel, trying to predict the toll cost at the next peage, and ceremoniously feeds in all the smallest coins she can first. Can take ages some times,  though I have clouted the mirror before trying to get close so she can reach.


----------



## carol (Dec 16, 2016)

My life is made a bit more difficult as the passenger seat and foot well is packed with stuff. I've handled them in the past and years ago when travelling as a passenger had no problems. I like the idea of just driving through but depends whether that's worth the cost, which I'm not sure of yet.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 16, 2016)

yeoblade - my wife used to do the collecting of tickets and paying with a minimum of complaint ever since we first visited France.

But once we'd got a Toll Tag and sailed through every Toll booth this year with no hassle – I got a rollicking for not getting a Tag years ago!

Beware SWMBO.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 16, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> yeoblade - my wife used to do the collecting of tickets and paying with a minimum of complaint ever since we first visited France.
> 
> But once we'd got a Toll Tag and sailed through every Toll booth this year with no hassle – I got a rollicking for not getting a Tag years ago!
> 
> ...



Each to their own; she gets bored if we travel on motorways, and actually enjoys paying with cash!, I've suggested using the credit card before and that did't go down well at all - little pleasures  :lol-053:
As said though - if there is a long queue the Tag is the speedier way of course.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 17, 2016)

And don't forget the 20km(?) booths where you don't even have to stop  

I love our Liber-T tag; was a right pain before trying to get close enough that Aidan could sort out the payment without me (driver) taking off the mirrors. Oh, and the embarrassment as he took the opportunity to get rid of every "brown" coin he had at the manned booths!


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 17, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> And don't forget the 20km(?) booths where you don't even have to stop
> 
> I love our Liber-T tag; was a right pain before trying to get close enough that Aidan could sort out the payment without me (driver) taking off the mirrors. Oh, and the embarrassment as he took the opportunity to get rid of every "brown" coin he had at the manned booths!



Think the "fast" lanes are 30km and I tried them twice but chickened out as I entered the booth by slowing down!! However I noticed on passing through that the arm is of flexible plastic so probably wouldn't damage the bonnet.  Also the lanes often have height restrictions and need to choose the lorry right hand lane


----------



## spigot (Dec 17, 2016)

carol said:


> My life is made a bit more difficult as the passenger seat and foot well is packed with stuff. I've handled them in the past and years ago when travelling as a passenger had no problems. I like the idea of just driving through but depends whether that's worth the cost, which I'm not sure of yet.



Keep off toll roads, that's what we do.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 21, 2016)

Had an email from Sanef with a link that, if used by a new customer, gets us both a 5 euro discount. 

PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## tjay (Dec 22, 2016)

*toll tag*

We used our Sanef toll tag in May this year with no problem. Also when used to  bypass some big cities when heading south !! make things so much easier for us both !! Best thing ever in my opinion !! recommend it !!


----------

